# Sony Reader Accessories on Sale



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Just saw this on the Sony site - up to 50% off covers, etc. I can vouch for the cover with the built-in light, I really like it and it's half price at $30 (still showing $55 on the Best Buy website).

https://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&categoryId=8198552921644715002


----------

